# Serversuche für Rätselrunde



## RusokPvP (13. Oktober 2014)

Seid mir gegrüßt liebe Buffed'ler,

 

ich bin größtenteils unter dem Namen Rusok bekannt und betreibe Kriegskunst auf hohem Niveau. Taktisches Geschick, umbarmherzige Brutalität und unerschüttterlicher Wille sind Worte, die mit meinem Namen in Zusammenhang gestellt werden. Doch ist das nicht alles, was hinter der Person steckt, die diesen blutrünstigen Namen verkörpert..

 

Ich bin außerdem ein begeisterter Rätselschreiber - und genau darum geht es mir, wie in dem Threadname schon zu erkennen, auch in diesem Artikel!

 

Ich habe damals auf dem PvE-Server Arygos angefangen im Handelschannel jeden Sonntag in den Hauptstädten der Allianz eine Rätselrunde abzuhalten, bei der jeder herzlichst eingeladen war mitzumachen. Das ergab eine lustige Runde wild umherziehender Spieler, die Spaß daran hatten mich zu finden.

Und genau das ist es, worum es geht - Ich stelle von mir eigenst entworfene Rätsel, welcher auf lyrisch Niveauvollem Wege an euch weitergegeben werden und ihr müsst mich dann anhand der dort versteckten Informationen finden.

 

 

Ein kleines Beispiel:

 

_Rechtschaffender Paladin, ehrenhafter Mann. Einst als Held bewährt, wurd' ihm auch ein Denkmal nicht verwehrt. Von seines eigenen Prinzen noch zu Lebzeiten verraten, als seines Herzes Adern zu frostigem Eise erstarrten._
 
 
Das schwierige daran ist es eigentlich, genug Informationen in einen möglichst kleinen Text zu bringen, damit man mich auch finden kann, da ich den Chat nicht zuspamen möchte. Dies ist eines der sehr einfachen Rätsel. Ich befinde mich dabei übrigens im Stealth damit Sachen, wie /target oder Aufspürfähigkeiten nicht funktionieren. Wer mich gefunden hat, muss mich /winken und erhält dann, jeh nach Schwierigkeit des Rätsels, einen Goldbetrag in 3-4 stelliger Höhe. Die Idee dahinter war, da ich gerne etwas Abwechslung in den WoW alltag bringen wollte und den Spielern, gerade zu Durstzeiten zwischen AddOns, die Zeit etwas versüßen wollte.
 
 
Ich bin dann irgendwann auf den Server Antonidas gewechselt, da Arygos leider immer weniger Spieler hatte und ich mich Zwecks Raids etc. neu orientieren musste. Das Problem auf Antonidas ist jedoch, dass der Chat so gespamt wird, dass man dort keinerlei Chance hat, meine Rätsel zu lesen, geschweige denn, dass sie überhaupt jemand mitbekommt.
 
Daher suche ich jetzt einen neuen Server, welcher eine angemessene Bevölkerungsdichte sein eigenen nennt, jedoch kein übermäßiges Chatgespame besitzt. Zu überlegen bleibt dann noch, ob ich die Goldgewinne in Materielles umwandle - z.B. Pets und Mounts, da es Crossrealmmesig dann etwas schwierig wird.
 
 
Nun seid ihr gefragt:
 
*Welchen Server könnt ihr mir vorschlagen, der diesen Kriterien entspricht?*
 
*Soll es weiterhin bei Goldgewinnen bleiben oder soll ich auf Materielles übergehen?*
 
 
 
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Ugla (14. Oktober 2014)

Mich findes du auf der Todeswache  ....


----------

